# Home Security Questions



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2012)

As a soon to be home owner I'm concerned with making sure my property is safe and secure.

What advice would you give to people on how to do this?

Right now I'm looking at ANSI 1 deadbolts, and reinforced strikers.  What else is there?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2012)

I did find this which has been a help: http://www.wikihow.com/Burglarproof-Your-Doors


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 18, 2012)

As a homeowner and not a LEO, I maintain that a large gun (a shotgun is the ideal home defense weapon) and a large dog (one of mine is a black lab/german shepard, the other is a german shepard/great dane) as well as exterior lighting and a liberal application of common sense are the best things you can do.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 18, 2012)

new windows with dual locks for when they are closed and the safety locks if you open them. 

one piece of advice i learned first hand and then saw on the local new was to avoid deadbolts with thumb turns on the inside.

B


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2012)

A bazooka and a trained attack Wolverine


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 18, 2012)

When you place your door locks try to keep then as far apart as you can on the door to spread the force out over a wider area if someone kicks the door.  I was a breacher on the swat team for a few years and the wider the locks the hard it is to get the doors open.  Also try to reenforce the door frames as they give out way before the locks do.  And make sure you use the dead bolts.  I was able to breach alot of doors quitely and very quickly with the old credit card trick.  I can open a door with a credit card faster then I can use a key.

As for alarm systems dont rely on them contacting the police as a deterent esp if using a national company it can take 20+ min for them to get the alarm signal, figure out where to call and then call.  If you live in a town with a common name it can take longer.  I worked for a small town called Cambridge when  I first started police work.  we would always get calls from like ADT for alarms in Cambridge Mass and we were in Maryland.  So your best bet with alarms is get a LOUD system to make the criminals run away.

Motions lights are also good.

Dogs or at least beware of dog signs


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking into getting these. CR rates them well.
http://www.amazon.com/Engineering-747-B-Heavy-Security-Strike/dp/B000H5Y7NE


----------



## seasoned (Apr 18, 2012)

If your not home, the biggest gun will do no good.  

Leave lights on timers inside, and install motion lights outside. Outside alarm systems that make a lot of noise are a good idea,  If you have big bushes anywhere near windows or doors, cut them back.

When returning home be very observant, and without being paranoid give everything a once over upon entering. Bad guys like to have an exit plan before hand, like an open window, revert back to "being very observant".


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 18, 2012)

seasoned said:


> If your not home, the biggest gun will do no good.



Agreed. I'll amend my post, then, by saying that when the house is empty, it's just stuff, and I don't care about stuff. And when I come home, I'll have a reasonably big gun with me.

We're sort of rural, without any really close neighbors, so I don't personally think much of noisy alarms (other than the puppies), but for people in a more urban environment they're certainly a good idea.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 18, 2012)

Lights.  Criminals are generally like cockroaches, and hate the light.  And lights are relatively inexpensive.

Good locks in good door frames.  I get amazed at the guy who puts an expensive, very sturdy deadbolt/lock combination in a door with a standard window glass sidelight right next to the door.   

Get to know the neighbors.  And let them get to know you.  You all are there 24/7.  If you know each other, and give a damn about each other, you'll know when someone's around that doesn't belong, and you'll call the cops about it.  If you're strangers to each other -- you won't do anything until it threatens you directly.

Pricker bushes.  If you're going to have bushes near the house and windows, make 'em bushes nobody wants to be in or go through.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 18, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Pricker bushes.  If you're going to have bushes near the house and windows, make 'em bushes nobody wants to be in or go through.



I like this. The part of Colorado we live in can only be called desert. I'm a big fan of xeroscaping, partly because it's environmentally friendly, but also because I loathe yard work. My rule is that I will dig a hole, plant it, and water it ONCE. After that, it's on its own. I think I'll be planting some of our local cactii in front of the windows.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 18, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Agreed. I'll amend my post, then, by saying that when the house is empty, it's just stuff, and I don't care about stuff. And when I come home, *I'll have a reasonably big gun with me.
> *
> We're sort of rural, without any really close neighbors, so I don't personally think much of noisy alarms (other than the puppies), but for people in a more urban environment they're certainly a good idea.



Agreed. 

Also, leave with BIG gun, return with BIG gun, good Idea.............


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 18, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also, leave with BIG gun, return with BIG gun, good Idea.............



Well, I'm not walking around with a Desert Eagle .50 in my pocket... 

My usual carry gun is a Ruger P94 (last of the double stacks...). It's been tweaked a bit by a gunsmith friend. At 50 feet, I get 4" groups open sight, 3" with the laser, rapid fire. With a handgun I don't see any reason to shoot farther than that.
It's loaded with MagSafe rounds, although I also have a mag filled with black talons.

I did shoot one of the DE .50s once. Guy had one at the range. Only weapon I ever saw that deserved to be called a crew served handgun...


----------



## seasoned (Apr 18, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Well, I'm not walking around with a Desert Eagle .50 in my pocket...
> 
> My usual carry gun is a Ruger P94 (last of the double stacks...). It's been tweaked a bit by a gunsmith friend. At 50 feet, I get 4" groups open sight, 3" with the laser, rapid fire. With a handgun I don't see any reason to shoot farther than that.
> It's loaded with MagSafe rounds, although I also have a mag filled with black talons.
> ...



9 is good, most times I'll have a Glock 40. Holster holds the secret for ease of carry. DE, I never shot one.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I like this. The part of Colorado we live in can only be called desert. I'm a big fan of xeroscaping, partly because it's environmentally friendly, but also because I loathe yard work. My rule is that I will dig a hole, plant it, and water it ONCE. After that, it's on its own. I think I'll be planting some of our local cactii in front of the windows.



Plants are simple.  They're relatively inexpensive.  They don't eat much.  They don't sleep.  You can't make friends with a pricker bush, or distract it.  Lots to be said for plants in a security plan...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2012)

This sound good?
http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-reinforce-a-door-for-security


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 18, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Looking into getting these. CR rates them well.
> http://www.amazon.com/Engineering-747-B-Heavy-Security-Strike/dp/B000H5Y7NE


That is a good one... and reinforce the screws with a bonding agent like epoxy  or equivalent squirted inside the screwholes (i.e. take the time to screw them in then unscrew them and put the epoxy inside then rescrew them) so that the metal will bond to the wood. Same with the ones in the door itself. But yeah, test the door with short piece of 2X4 and a heavy hammer, striking where the dead-bolt is... if it holds good enough then at least you don't worry about someone kicking in the door or busting it with a hammer once or twice. 



jks9199 said:


> Lights.  Criminals are generally like cockroaches, and hate the light.  And lights are relatively inexpensive.
> 
> Good locks in good door frames.  I get amazed at the guy who puts an expensive, very sturdy deadbolt/lock combination in a door with a standard window glass sidelight right next to the door.
> 
> ...


 Good tips one and all... definitely get to know the neighbors... have a house-warming and be casual about letting them know you have a good security system to it... you don't know if the neighbors aren't harboring thieves themselves and knowing you got an ambiguous security will help put second thoughts. Feel them out of course... if they're just as concerned about break-ins then at least you know who is reliable and who isn't. 

Yeah, definitely shrubs... prickly mean *** shrubs...http://voices.yahoo.com/security-gardening-deter-burglars-thorny-landscape-407548.html  keep 'em cut short and low to prevent anyone hiding behind them to bust a window. And as mentioned, lights... unfortunately the motion types, go off if the neighborhood cats roam about... you could try to find ways to keep the cats away... http://www.cat-lovers-only.com/natural-cat-repellent.html 

or for giggles... [yt]2WWKpr6fU2w[/yt] 
and variations there of. 

but considering most burglaries occur during the daytime (statistically) ... lights are kinda redundant, but still a good security measure. 

Think like a burglar and walk around your house and try to find alternate ways in, (also helpful if you have a brain-fart and locked yourself out). 
Go to the police station and set up an appointment with someone to talk about the neighborhood you're in... I think you can ask for public records of the history of the neighborhood. Sometimes neighbors are embarrassed by past events and won't tell everything that you should know. 

Find discreet times to move in the valuables and if possible back the truck up to the garage making it harder to see just what you're unloading. Invite cops over for a bbq, let folks know you're friendly with them. Word gets around. Psychological warfare if you will.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 18, 2012)

KempoGuy06 said:


> new windows with dual locks for when they are closed and the safety locks if you open them.
> 
> one piece of advice i learned first hand and then saw on the local new was to avoid deadbolts with thumb turns on the inside.
> 
> B


 Check with your insurance coverage before you install deadbolts without thumb turns. Being trapped inside a burning building because the deadbolts were on and you cant open them in a hurry would be a terrible thing.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 18, 2012)

There has ever only been 1 door I could not get open.  Ive used rams on metal doors with metal frames and got them open in less then 5 hits.  The one time I needed to pass the ram after 15+ hits was a regular steel door you get at home depot and a regular door frame.  The guy screwed a 2x4 strip on the inside of the door jam where your molding would be there was well over 50 screws holding it on.  We neevr got the door open we ended up using an alternative breach point thru a window.  It didnt look pretty but if you hada little carpentry skills you could prob. make it look ok and nobodys kicking that door in not even the police.  Since then we now carry breaching rounds Id like to have another crack at that door with the breching round but im not on the team anymore.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Pricker bushes.  If you're going to have bushes near the house and windows, make 'em bushes nobody wants to be in or go through.



Remember that you also might have to go through them the other way if you need to escape the building for any reason (fire, etc).


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 18, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> There has ever only been 1 door I could not get open.  Ive used rams on metal doors with metal frames and got them open in less then 5 hits.  The one time I needed to pass the ram after 15+ hits was a regular steel door you get at home depot and a regular door frame.  The guy screwed a 2x4 strip on the inside of the door jam where your molding would be there was well over 50 screws holding it on.  We neevr got the door open we ended up using an alternative breach point thru a window.  It didnt look pretty but if you hada little carpentry skills you could prob. make it look ok and nobodys kicking that door in not even the police.  Since then we now carry breaching rounds Id like to have another crack at that door with the breching round but im not on the team anymore.


Only one that slowed our breachers down with just a ram was a steel frame, steel apartment door in a concrete block wall.  And he was knocking the frame out of the wall when someone finally agreed to open it.   

Contact the PD; many have community resource officer or crime prevention officer who will come out, and walk around your property with you, and offer suggestions and guidance.  Nothing beats a knowledgeable person looking at YOUR house and grounds, and offering suggestions.

Alarm systems are good tools, if you keep them maintained.  So are alarm company signs, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 18, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Only one that slowed our breachers down with just a ram was a steel frame, steel apartment door in a concrete block wall.  And he was knocking the frame out of the wall when someone finally agreed to open it.


 We use either the rabbit tool or a 2 man ram for that type of door.  I prefered the 2 man ram over rabit tool it took too long but when done right you could pop the door with a shoulder.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 18, 2012)

If you get an alarm system, I would suggest you get one with a cell phone.  It will cost a little more, but it prevents stopping the alarm being called in by cutting phone/cable cables.  We started out with Brinks, and I think it was ADT that took them over.  I don't think it ever took more than a minute to call our house when an alarm went off.  Also, be sure to check regularly that your alarm is working, by calling your alarm company, and telling them you want to set off an alarm to test.  

As suggested above, do look around for how you might get in.  When we installed our system, we decided one window was higher than a criminal was likely to enter.  One lawn chair later a difficult but effective entry was gained.  Luckily the installation tech had installed a motion detector in an unlikely spot to avoid some work the original plan we ordered required.  Drove them off.  Our original plan wouldn't have gone off until/unless they left by an alarmed exit.

Be very careful not to set off the alarm by waiting too long to exit after arming it.  Most jurisdictions will send you a letter, and more than two or three in a year will get you a fine.

Lights with motion detectors are good.  Cats or wild animals may indeed set them off.  Who cares?  Consider security cameras to be sure it isn't someone testing your defenses.

Broken your security budget yet?  Only you can determine what will fit in your budget and give your the most comfort you can successfully defend your home.  You might consider talking with your new neighbors, as well as local police as to what systems give the most security for money spent.

Good luck.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 19, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> There has ever only been 1 door I could not get open.  Ive used rams on metal doors with metal frames and got them open in less then 5 hits.  The one time I needed to pass the ram after 15+ hits was a regular steel door you get at home depot and a regular door frame.  The guy screwed a 2x4 strip on the inside of the door jam where your molding would be there was well over 50 screws holding it on.  We neevr got the door open we ended up using an alternative breach point thru a window.  It didnt look pretty but if you hada little carpentry skills you could prob. make it look ok and nobodys kicking that door in not even the police.  Since then we now carry breaching rounds Id like to have another crack at that door with the breching round but im not on the team anymore.



All that is well and good but how many burglars are going to be bashing in doors with a battering ram in a regular neighborhood. What are they going to tell the neighbors?  "Don't mind us folks, we're off duty SWAT team members and this is just us practicing on a team-member's house... while he's uhh, on vacation... yeah.... umm this is his ... initiation... ok fellas on 3... move along folks just ignore us. Watch for the YouTube video under practical jokes! heh"

As far as security cameras, I've a friend who made several out of sheet styrene and a small magnifying glass. He had a red LED hooked up to a 9 volt battery that he changed whenever it ran down (took a long time). Placed the *ahem* cameras within plain sight but high enough out of the way that close scrutiny isn't possible to see that they're faked. He wanted to mount one on a mobile swivel but it got too complicated until another friend showed him how. 

Just SEEING security usually, usually deters the inexperienced burglar, true professionals will be far more determined and that is where the real security comes in. But again, find out about the neighborhood first and see what is out there for free. Do cops patrol down your street on a random (but frequent) basis? Etc.


----------



## pgsmith (Apr 19, 2012)

Unless you live in a very large and swanky house, then a medium to large dog is your best deterrent. This is according to an old friend of mine that was in the business (grew up in a rough neighborhood  ) According to him, if a dog in the house started barking, it had to be worth some _serious_ money for them to bother dealing with it. They would just move on to another house without a dog. He said he would rather work on defeating an alarm system than deal with a dog.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 19, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> All that is well and good but how many burglars are going to be bashing in doors with a battering ram in a regular neighborhood. What are they going to tell the neighbors?  "Don't mind us folks, we're off duty SWAT team members and this is just us practicing on a team-member's house... while he's uhh, on vacation... yeah.... umm this is his ... initiation... ok fellas on 3... move along folks just ignore us. Watch for the YouTube video under practical jokes! heh"


No what I was saying is a cheap but ugly alternative to fancy door frames and strikers is a simple hunk of wood on the inside of the door jam.  Nobody is going to kick the door in.  Kick ins are the quickest and easy way people get into houses behind people leaving doors and windows  unlocked.  



> As far as security cameras, I've a friend who made several out of sheet styrene and a small magnifying glass. He had a red LED hooked up to a 9 volt battery that he changed whenever it ran down (took a long time). Placed the *ahem* cameras within plain sight but high enough out of the way that close scrutiny isn't possible to see that they're faked. He wanted to mount one on a mobile swivel but it got too complicated until another friend showed him how.


Regular camera systems are fairly cheap now days why build a fake one?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 19, 2012)

Besides the attack Wolverine 

I use to do a lot of Calligraphy and a friend of mine once asked me to make him a sign to hang on his door that handled all his security issues because no one, not even the occasional door to door religious person, ever came to his door again.

The sign said

*Caution
*Please do not let the children 
Pet or play with the snakes​


----------



## d1jinx (Apr 19, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> When you place your door locks try to keep then as far apart as you can on the door to spread the force out over a wider area if someone kicks the door. I was a breacher on the swat team for a few years and the wider the locks the hard it is to get the doors open. Also try to reenforce the door frames as they give out way before the locks do. And make sure you use the dead bolts. I was able to breach alot of doors quitely and very quickly with the old credit card trick. I can open a door with a credit card faster then I can use a key.
> 
> As for alarm systems dont rely on them contacting the police as a deterent esp if using a national company it can take 20+ min for them to get the alarm signal, figure out where to call and then call. If you live in a town with a common name it can take longer. I worked for a small town called Cambridge when I first started police work. we would always get calls from like ADT for alarms in Cambridge Mass and we were in Maryland. So your best bet with alarms is get a LOUD system to make the criminals run away.
> 
> ...




Cops make the best crooks, crooks make the best cops.... why, they know all the secrets!!! :angel:


----------



## d1jinx (Apr 19, 2012)

There was this show on discovery a few years ago called "_it takes a thief_". Good show. I use to love it. Basically they were ex-thieves that would break into your home and clean you out in less than 5 minutes. *a real eye opener*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_Takes_a_Thief_(2005_TV_series)


It showed some very easy and cheap trips to protect your home. Along with some elaborate and pricey as well. I picked up quite a few good ideas from it. some so simple. Check and see if you could find some re-runs or the series on netflix or something. It is a real eye opener.

A few easy suggestions:

get some home security signs of the companies used in your area ie ADT, Braun, Brinks etc.. even without actually having the system, the sign alone will discourage *SOME* would-be crooks.

Along with Dead Bolts, re-inforce the door frames. I have kicked a deadbolt door and had the whole door/frame go into the house... but the door was still locked!!!

They make a security film like window tint that you can place on some lower basement windows and doors, and any window or door that is obscured from vision. a little pricey but easy.

outside motion lights. not so much as a fortress look but around doors and entry-ways would help. nothing like approaching a door and the light comes on... but since most people are robbed during the day when at work its more of a sense of security for yourself.

BEWARE OF DOG.... watch the show and see how well the most ferocious dogs did. they were nuetralized very easily. But a $1 sign will cause *SOME *would-be crooks to stay away.

there are a ton more ideas, but bottom line, if they want it bad enough, they are gonna get it.

the idea is to deter as many as possible, but there is always that 1 or 2 that will still try... and succeed.

Take pictures of everything, like a video or something and keep it somewhere like work. to present to insurance company. Nothing worse than loosing it and the insurance company not wanting to pay for it.



remember, every hurdle you place in the path of a crook, is 1 more chance for them to say screw it and leave.


----------



## pgsmith (Apr 19, 2012)

> there are a ton more ideas, but bottom line, if they want it bad enough, they are gonna get it.


  That line was worth repeating!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 19, 2012)

The idea of physical security is simple:  Balancing access with making it too hard or too time consuming to get into the building.  You can surround your house with a 25 foot deep moat, filled with crocodiles, alligators, even sharks with laser beams, eliminate all the windows, use essentially an airlock set up with separate keys, and so on... but you gotta get in and out.

So, since that's kind of impractical...  you want to make it hard for people who aren't supposed to get in, and time consuming enough that they'll be caught in the act.  Standards for classified material rate safes and facilities in the number of hours it would take to defeat the security --and couple that with physical inspections more frequently.  A 4 hour safe has to be checked every 2 hours, for example...  Use the same principle for your house:  make it hard to break in without being caught.

By the way -- all the security in the world is meaningless if you don't use it!  So figuring out what you'll actually use is also part of the equation...  (I am sick of taking reports that read "house/car was entered through an unlocked door" or the like.)


----------



## jasonbrinn (Apr 19, 2012)

So funny you ask this question as I am just wrapping up 3.5 years of research and study on this very topic.  I started the project cause of friends and family members in this line of work and have been planning to open a company to help people with this very question.  The suggestions here have all been very good.  I feel the best option is the one that not only works for you but the one that you will work.  I would be willing to talk with you about your specific situation over PM or etc. so as not to reveal too much publicly but I pretty much believe in custom options once you past the basics.  Other than the basics already stated I would ask;  Will you have a long driveway?  Live in the country, suburbs or city?  Will you have a garage?  There are more but these give you the idea.

My company is called LiveSafe (www.livesafeproducts.com) and we have not yet truly launched the site and the subsequent offers but you wil get where we are headed.  We will most likely launch in a month or month and a half.  I have to leave the country this month for a little while and that is setting us back a week or two.

Statistically Garage doors are the number one entry point for breakins.  After that it is kicking in the front door and I would DEFINITELY get the reinforcements for the actual frame over deadbolts and the like.  There are some pretty inexpensive options out there for this.  

The MOST important thing is to have a plan for what you will do if a breakin occurs.  As for possessions go through and get an insurance assessment to record everything, there are also some good home inventory apps for the iphone as well.  The other MOST important thing is AWARENESS - nothing beats it.  

Let me know if you have questions or want to talk.  This line of work is my passion and I am always looking to help.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 19, 2012)

Reinforce your doors? If I'm going to break into your house, I'll just break your god damn windows. Easy in and easy out.


----------



## jasonbrinn (Apr 20, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Reinforce your doors? If I'm going to break into your house, I'll just break your god damn windows. Easy in and easy out.



Glass, noise, wood and debris to slip on - your choice.  Either way I plan for all I can but definitely hit the high stats and those are definitely on the side of a) Garage door and b) front door - This is or course is provided you are not ambushed while entering.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2012)

Suggestions for reinforcing a garage door?

I've got a regular person door (steel) and an insulated garage door.

Person door I'm putting Ansi 1 deadbolts on, reinforcing the hinges and striker, and anchoring into the frame with 3 in screws.

We're evaluating alarm systems now.

Garage door has a deadbolt on 1 side.  I was going to see if you could buy those and install on the other side.

Garage has no windows so those I don't have to worry about, but others might.


Also, found this http://www.itstactical.com/intellic...rage-door-security-tips-to-prevent-break-ins/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Reinforce your doors? If I'm going to break into your house, I'll just break your god damn windows. Easy in and easy out.



That is where the motion sensors come into play.... and of course my trained attack Wolverine :EG:


----------



## clfsean (Apr 20, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> That is where the motion sensors come into play.... and of course my trained attack Wolverine :EG:



Honey badger don't give a ****...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Honey badger don't give a ****...



true..but they listen to no one and attack everybody..... that is why I use Wolverines


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2012)

Bob the idea as Jks9199 mentioned earlier to to make yourself a hard target or simply not worth the time.  Following are some things to do to make yourself not very attractive.

1.  Lighting either on at night or motion activated but plenty of it.
2.  Good quality locks and reinforced doors.
3.  Door Security Bars (some thing like this: http://www.acehardware.com/product/...security&origkw=security&searchId=55510017344) (on every door and sliding door especially the one coming from the garage)
4.  Alarm system with a loud audible alarm and even more important an alarm system sign and decals on windows.
5.  Man's best friend who is big enough to deter someone with his sound and teeth! (this guy or gal is worth their weight in dog food)
6.  Firearms and the training and ability to use them.
7.  Good neighbors who know your well and will call the police when needed!!!

There are a lot more but that is a pretty good list.
Definitely make yourself a hard target but understand that all of the above may not be enough and you will have to take care of business on your end if the obstacles you have put up do not work!


----------



## Carol (Apr 21, 2012)

I do simple stuff.

Leave the TV on CSPAN or ESPN when I'm away (or sometimes when I'm not).  If someone is close enough to listen in, it sounds like someone talking.  At night, the blue TV glow looks like someone is home, but the glow is difficult to detect during the day.

We have assigned garages but unassigned lot parking...there is no way of telling whether I am home or not by simply looking at the lot, even if you knew what kind of car I drive.

I don't use my physical address for anything.  Not even the address on my Driver's License.

Occasionally, and especially when I'm away, leave a pair of 14EE boots my cousin used (before he retired from the Marines) out by the door (condo).  Let a passerby determine if the owner of the boots is home or not.

Alarm stickers on the windows.

Neighbors who don't have alarm stickers on their windows  

This isn't all I do, but its cheap and simple stuff.


----------



## szorn (Aug 25, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> As a soon to be home owner I'm concerned with making sure my property is safe and secure.
> 
> What advice would you give to people on how to do this?
> 
> ...



This would depend on the level of security you are looking for and the amount you are willing to spend. I would check out the crime rates in your town as well as in and around your neighborhood. This will be a key factor in how much work and money you invest.

-Locks are a good start. Don't forget the windows.
-a video camera system is another good and fairly inexpensive option as long as your house isn't huge. Even then just a few cameras around the outside of the house will suffice.
- an alarm system can be a good investment but keep in mind there is usually a monthly monitoring fee. There are inexpensive options such as placing portable alarms on the doors and windows of the home. However, these would do no good if there is burglary while you are out. These types of alarms are fairly cheap but will need to be checked periodically for low batteries.
-if you have large easily accessible windows you can purchase protective sheets of plastic that go over the windows to make them break-proof.
-another low cost option is to get a good dog that will alert you to anyone in the yard and protect the home when you aren't there.
-a good firearm for home protection as already recommended by others. A shot gun works well.
-depending on the size of the home a safe-room my be a good idea. A place the family can go to if intruders enter the home and they can't easily escape. Make sure it has an emergency cell phone and keep the batteries charged.

Unless you live in a really bad neighborhood that should cover everything you would need, and some is overkill.

Steve


----------



## Edwin (Aug 2, 2013)

Alarm system are best for security but what will you do if  a person will disable you alarm system.Hopefully than you need a thing that help you to protect yourself.And after the gun control policy its hard to defend yourself as well as your property.So what you do than?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 3, 2013)

Edwin said:


> Alarm system are best for security but what will you do if  a person will disable you alarm system.Hopefully than you need a thing that help you to protect yourself.And after the gun control policy its hard to defend yourself as well as your property.So what you do than?



Think of having layer's of security.  Exterior Lights with motion detector, reinforced door/door jam, good windows, alarm system, big dog, empty hand skills, firearm and blade skills.  The more layers of security you have the harder a target you will be.


----------



## Carol (Aug 4, 2013)

Plus some layers of security are harder to disable than others.  Cut up a phone line?  Sure that's possible but many folks at least here in the US do not have copper landline anymore.  Some have a phone line through their cable connections, and others may have an alarm system that is cellular.


----------

